# New Outhouse?



## rocknut

I recently bought a cabin and want to put in a new outhouse at some point this year (or possibly next year if it holds up that long...). The old one has been there forever (probably since the 30s or 40s). The pit is unlined, and is erroding to the point that I think the actual structure is going to fall into it! I have heard that it is illegal to put in a new outhouse (pit) in MI. Anyone know anything about this??


----------



## Laketrotter

The State of Michigan still have outhouses at there smaller rest area in the UP. examples, Cut River Bridge.Outhouses do have there charm, especialy a Deer Camp, but if you have electricity and running water, I would consider indoor plumbing.


----------



## rocknut

No electricity and no running water. The cabin is very rustic and way back in the bush, so none of those amenities are within future grasp either (not that I am complaining, I love where we are!!). I'd just like to dig a new outhouse pit...


----------



## icecathound

dont ask dont tell, just do it, thats my opinion


----------



## yooperkenny

rocknut said:


> .... I have heard that it is illegal to put in a new outhouse (pit) in MI. Anyone know anything about this??


Insomniac Yooper on the road (for work) here - 

I believe it's under the jurisdiction of the county (or in the case of the WUP a group of counties) health department. When we bought our 40 in Houghton County 10 years ago, the first thing we did was dig a pit and build our outhouse. Didn't bother with a permit and no one was the wiser. 3 years ago we began cabin construction and went through the proper channels for building permits and so on. The first thing they required was a health dept evaluation, and we ended up with a permit for a "privy" which is all good in Houghton County. BTW their regs say that if there is any indoor plumbing, you must have a drain field. Trying to keep costs down, that was a no brainer.

If I were in your position, I'd probably just dig a new pit and construct a new outhouse. If you're already on the tax roles, the local assessor likely visits from time to time to check out your property and they're aware that you already have an outhouse. If you build a really nice one they may raise your taxes! Here's our facilities:










Hope this is helpful - Good Luck!


----------



## rocknut

Thanks yooperkenny (and icecathound) I think I may just take your wise advice. 

Nice Outhouse by the way yooper, can I have yours? :lol:


----------



## cabina

In luce county they made me bury a septic tank and put the outhouse on top of that - it was the only way i could get my building permit. I guess if you ever have to put a drainfield in, half is already there!


----------



## yooperkenny

rocknut said:


> ...Nice Outhouse by the way yooper, can I have yours? :lol:


Well, anything is possible - make me an offer! 

BTW it's 4' x 8' so that it can double as storage for tools, building materials and so on. It sits on railroad ties - built the walls at home, took them to camp on my trailer and then lag bolted them to the ties. So far so good


----------



## spazbrevik

We had a outhouse until this year in Grayling and never had an issue. The building inspector did tell us that when our cottage was complete that he expected to see the outhouse disappear. He did mention that we would be grandfathered in because it had existed for some time, but when we put in the well and septic that a outhouse would then violate our health certificate. I would personally just put it in and go form there. I don't think you will ever have a problem as we had one for 15 years and never had an issue. it wasn't until we built that it was even mentioned and we had the inspector come out on several occasions before that.


----------



## DICE

if you don't want to build one you can look into getting one 
from a portapotty place you can get a old one a it is made 
of plastic and is cheaper than building one hope this helps



"B" :coolgleam


----------



## Firemedic

DICE said:


> if you don't want to build one you can look into getting one
> from a portapotty place you can get a old one a it is made
> of plastic and is cheaper than building one hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> "B" :coolgleam


There are also the incinerator toilets.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

It's much easier to ask for forgiveness than it is for permission. 

Here's a link for the DIYer.

http://www.lifewater.org/resources/privies.html#PR

You can also do a google search for composting toilets.

My outhouse sits on a septic tank. It's deluxe complete with lights, heat and a padded seat. I also added an IR heat lamp right about your head to keep the chill off. :lol:


----------



## Jelf

My folks have an outhouse at their cabin. Mom hung some of her paintings in it and it is known as the "art gallery".


----------



## mstein26888

What is the normal maintenance on an outhouse. How do you keep it from stinking to high heaven. Any tips or tricks


----------



## FREEPOP

Lime slows the stink



spazbrevik said:


> We had a outhouse until this year in Grayling and never had an issue. The building inspector did tell us that when our cottage was complete that he expected to see the outhouse disappear. He did mention that we would be grandfathered in because it had existed for some time, but when we put in the well and septic that a outhouse would then violate our health certificate. I would personally just put it in and go form there. I don't think you will ever have a problem as we had one for 15 years and never had an issue. it wasn't until we built that it was even mentioned and we had the inspector come out on several occasions before that.


My parents by Clare still have their in the back yard, from before they had running water drain field and septic tank. When there is a bunch of women around, it sure comes in hand when us guys need to find a library QUICK!


----------



## Beecherkid

I also found that powdered lime works well to control the stink. You can buy it at Farm & Garden stores, or ask a farmer for a 5 gal. pail full. After each time the privy is used just toss about a cup full down the hole on the debris. This also helps control the moisture, thus preventing ground saturation.


----------



## PikeLaker

A cup of binfire ash after each use reduces the smell. Ours is a 8x8 shed kit that I hauled up from downstate and assembled on site. I attached 2 50 gal plastic drums together with the tops/bottoms cut out to form the, um, er p*@p chute. Reinforced that with the green garden stakes, keeps the soil from caving in. Built a wall in the middle - one side outhouse/the other side storage shed......even put in a solar powered light in case of nighttime visits!


----------



## DangerDan

Ashes from the fireplace/woodstove work well.


----------



## costanza

I mean this strictly as a joke, so don't flame me, but we wouldn't be encouraging any activities that are illegal, would we?


----------



## rocknut

PikeLaker said:


> A cup of binfire ash after each use reduces the smell. Ours is a 8x8 shed kit that I hauled up from downstate and assembled on site. I attached 2 50 gal plastic drums together with the tops/bottoms cut out to form the, um, er p*@p chute. Reinforced that with the green garden stakes, keeps the soil from caving in. Built a wall in the middle - one side outhouse/the other side storage shed......even put in a solar powered light in case of nighttime visits!


Wow, nice set up you have there Pike! The problem with mine is that there is nothing to prevent the soil from caving in, and never was I am guessing. The pit has gotten rather large due to the sides eroding. Some sort of animal lived in there for a while as well, by the looks of the hole chewed through the boards that make up the front of the platform you sit on...Looks like we won't be doing anything about it this year though. More important things to tend to before the snow falls in another week or two!
I'm seriously considering one of those plastic port-a-potties someone mentioned (at least the shell)....


----------



## jacktownhooker

i have been using cement - cheap ! every weekend i put half a bucket down the hatch ! never any stink or animals !


----------



## tdejong302

Alger county said my outhouse was grandfathered in. Do some basic checking without using your name/address and you may find the same. 

Good luck. I know its hard sometimes but a couple phone calls help ease the nerves.


----------



## Black Lake

We do the ash from the fire pit and lime from the local hardware store. I also move it every year or so to start fresh... Been outhousing it for 10 years+ at our camp, the wife is even getting used to it!


----------



## costanza

We probably have a grandfathered outhouse-I assume. Our cabin is 80 years old and has had a privy for the whole time. We have moved it from time to time, lately we have been shifting farther away from our well. For decades, we were less than 100 feet from the VERY shallow well(yuck!). The water was tested and was supposedly clean, but what were they thinking back in the 20's?


----------



## john warren

hav no idea if its legal or not, though its basicly a sound system. find out from your local government,township, village,,,what ever.
then reasearch some designs, try looking up mother earth news on line. look into self composting toilets too.


rocknut said:


> I recently bought a cabin and want to put in a new outhouse at some point this year (or possibly next year if it holds up that long...). The old one has been there forever (probably since the 30s or 40s). The pit is unlined, and is erroding to the point that I think the actual structure is going to fall into it! I have heard that it is illegal to put in a new outhouse (pit) in MI. Anyone know anything about this??


----------



## Fishndude

My parents had an outhouse at their old cabin - they built a new cabin with 2 bathrooms, so the OH is now a shed. We used lime and it kept the smell down a bit - but there really is no denying what that building is used for, LOL. 
When they used to get their tax bill, the taxing authority actually detailed the outhouse. They called it a "dollhouse." We cracked up when they started doing that. 
I have to be honest, and say that I do not miss using the outhouse a bit. One of the great things about being a guy is that the World is our urinal. But that was a cold ablution on January mornings.


----------



## JimP

[/IMG]


----------



## brushbuster

Fishndude said:


> welcome to 2019


I wonder if the dude is still using his outhouse.


----------



## FREEPOP

brushbuster said:


> I wonder if the dude is still using his outhouse.


Probably due for a new one by now


----------



## sparky18181

rocknut said:


> I recently bought a cabin and want to put in a new outhouse at some point this year (or possibly next year if it holds up that long...). The old one has been there forever (probably since the 30s or 40s). The pit is unlined, and is erroding to the point that I think the actual structure is going to fall into it! I have heard that it is illegal to put in a new outhouse (pit) in MI. Anyone know anything about this??


Nothing like going out to the outhouse on crisp morning and sitting down on that cool seat. Kinda gets you going if you know what I mean. You never want to have to dig that hole twice If you have agood size hole and it’s still has plenty of room why not just build a newer/ bigger outhouse. And don’t forget the crescent moon in that door.


----------



## bucko12pt

At my buddies camp they keep the seat hanging from the ceiling near the stove so it’s always warm. When you gotta go, just grab the seat and do your thing, nice and warm. :lol:


----------



## sparky18181

bucko12pt said:


> At my buddies camp they keep the seat hanging from the ceiling near the stove so it’s always warm. When you gotta go, just grab the seat and do your thing, nice and warm. :lol:


God help you if you are near the ****ter and are crowning with no seat there Watch out for splinter s


----------



## UPHuntr

I wish I had a picture of our old outhouse. We insulated it, wired it with a light and a plug, then covered the walls with plywood. We placed a R.V. type plug on the outside and ran an extension cord to it from an outside plug on the cabin. The outside plug was connected to a switch in the cabin. Now during hunting season we could plug in a small heater out inside it. Nature called and flip of the switch and you had lights on and with in five minutes it was warm and toasty.


----------



## shaffe48b

I think it would be worth it to me to have one just so I dont have to get my water going and blown out every time just for the weekend. I messed up my main inlet valve and it took me three complete builds to finally get it right from poly pipe to a valve to a steel t in less than a foot. I had a to tear out a drain pipe and that's still to do.

But I only have 2/3 of acre so neighbors are probably too close. (More of a place to lay my head and watch tv)


----------



## feedinggrounds

shaffe48b said:


> I think it would be worth it to me to have one just so I dont have to get my water going and blown out every time just for the weekend. I messed up my main inlet valve and it took me three complete builds to finally get it right from poly pipe to a valve to a steel t in less than a foot. I had a to tear out a drain pipe and that's still to do.
> 
> But I only have 2/3 of acre so neighbors are probably too close. (More of a place to lay my head and watch tv)


I built a 8x8 storage shed with a 4x4 room inside. It was very handy idea. Open door and one sees shovels rakes and push mower, and camp batteries. step inside let door close and behind the door is another door. I plan another 8x8 with a carry water shower stall inside. Small enough to not need a permit or a tax bill. Both are on 6x6 skids and can be moved with a chain and a tug.


----------



## bucko12pt

UPHuntr said:


> I wish I had a picture of our old outhouse. We insulated it, wired it with a light and a plug, then covered the walls with plywood. We placed a R.V. type plug on the outside and ran an extension cord to it from an outside plug on the cabin. The outside plug was connected to a switch in the cabin. Now during hunting season we could plug in a small heater out inside it. Nature called and flip of the switch and you had lights on and with in five minutes it was warm and toasty.


That’s the setup at our camp in PA. Plus it sits on a concrete vault so it can be pumped. Our camp is on state game lands


----------



## junkman

bucko12pt said:


> At my buddies camp they keep the seat hanging from the ceiling near the stove so it’s always warm. When you gotta go, just grab the seat and do your thing, nice and warm. :lol:


Up in Northern Quebec they cut outhouse seats out of the pink foam insulation.Even when it was minus 10 degrees it only took a few seconds for the seat to warm up.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

junkman said:


> Up in Northern Quebec they cut outhouse seats out of the pink foam insulation.Even when it was minus 10 degrees it only took a few seconds for the seat to warm up.


We have been using a closed cell foam toilet seat insulator for decades at my camp. It would be like living in the dark ages without one.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Cold weather protection.


----------



## feedinggrounds

Luv2hunteup said:


> Cold weather protection.
> View attachment 481315


Anybody seen my socks? They was hanging on my bunk...Remnar, where the hell is my socks??


----------



## stickman1978

Brothers camp has one with three walls. It faces away from the camp overlooking a swamp. Nothing like taking a good dump and having a great view.


----------



## usedtobeayooper

stickman1978 said:


> Brothers camp has one with three walls. It faces away from the camp overlooking a swamp. Nothing like taking a good dump and having a great view.


I've got a friend with a similar set-up, except that it overlooks a ridge instead of a swamp... and, he installed a screen door a few years ago on the open side, as the fresh air and view were nice, but the skeeters weren't....


----------



## Forest Meister

One must feel down in the dumps without having a door, and therefore no possibility of a moon, but they are better than the s'iters at backcountry campsites in Ontario. Up there you walk behind the campsite and sit on a wooden box. If some conifer trees around you may have some semblance of privacy. FM


----------



## Luv2hunteup

I’m hoping to have time this year to rip off the 30+ year old osb and replace it with rough sawn pine to match the wood shed. The voting booth is starting to show its age.


----------

